# ESP/LTD NAMM 2015 thread (No ''official'' NAMM news... yet)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2014)

Since we already have some stuff announced, I thought I'd start a thread:

-LTD MKH updated (Longer scale length, no signature inlay)

-ESP/LTD Gary Holt sig (3 different price points. 22-fret, 24.75 Eclipse with a Floyd Rose)

-LTD Javier Reyes sig (8-string)

-ESP/LTD Gus G sig (24-fret star will be available)

Am I missing anything? We'd usually get a few signature model teases by now.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 12, 2014)

- More people complaining about the name E-II like it's 2013.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 12, 2014)

feraledge said:


> - More people complaining about the name E-II like it's 2013.



Ha! So what are the E-IIs again? Oh those are the new Made in China models that are inferior in quality and replaced the beloved Standard Series as part of a larger conspiracy to screw you over.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 12, 2014)

I am hoping to see expanded models in the E-II series. I would kill for an Ultratone or even a return of the Viper!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm keen for some guitars in the Stream bass shape, not sure what it is about the shape but I dig it


----------



## gunch (Nov 12, 2014)

They set the bar pretty low last year so anything remotely cool will make me happy


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 12, 2014)

JD27 said:


> I am hoping to see expanded models in the E-II series. I would kill for an Ultratone or even a *return of the Viper!*


 
So much this.....I just grabbed another LTD Viper, but it'd be badass to be able to buy a new ESP version.


----------



## Zado (Nov 12, 2014)

If they bring back the entire stuff from '92-93 catalogs,I'm fully satisfied.


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 12, 2014)

I am willing to bet we will see new stuff from their USA lineup. Hopefully they will turn and be more like Schecter's USA production series with them...


----------



## Stooge1996 (Nov 12, 2014)

Posted on Bmusic's facebook page. It is Garry Holt's new eclipse


----------



## Zado (Nov 12, 2014)

So we can expect a gloss black FR loaded eclipse with red emgs and red binding..not my thing but not bad either,hoping it wont be ruined by some silly inlay..


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Nov 12, 2014)

Did someone say silly inlay? 






Sorry, I was reminded of this "abortion" when a thread from 2010 was bumped today.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2014)

For a second, I thought that was the inlay. 

....ing Dean and Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## Skullet (Nov 13, 2014)

Gary holts sig looks familiar....


----------



## Blitzie (Nov 13, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> They set the bar pretty low last year so anything remotely cool will make me happy



Ditto.


----------



## Stooge1996 (Nov 19, 2014)

For those interested, Garry Holts ltd signature was recently posted on Bmusics Facebook page.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2014)

They didn't .... it up.
They didn't.
.....
It.
Up.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd play that.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 19, 2014)

Huh.

Well, don't really know what to think of it. Looks kinda cool i guess? Really want to see a better picture.


----------



## Zado (Nov 19, 2014)

Still not a fan,somehow inlays color is quite off imho


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm fine with it. It's pretty much exactly what I expected it to be; an Eclipse version of his Schecter sig, which makes it even better.


----------



## Zado (Nov 19, 2014)

Dunno,I wasn't a huge fan of his schecter either  I mean I like red binding,I'd kill for this one back





)

...maybe it's just the red emgs thing turning me off...no idea


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 20, 2014)

The reflection on the headstock almost makes it look like a white burst, which I can't get out if my head right now.

It definitely looks better than I expected, but still would buy a hanneman if I was looking at buying a sig guitar...which I'm not.

Curious to see if they have anything worth buying this year as the past few years have been incredibly average.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 20, 2014)

I didn't dislike what they had last year. But I do remember them saying they planned on expanding the E-II offerings over the next few years. So they may surprise with something. I would also hope for more E-II Signatures.


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 20, 2014)

I'd love to see:
2 Hum TE-212 in that candy apple red.
Resurrect Viper to E-II line.
6 string Mystic in LTD-1000 Line up

Dir En Grey E-II or LTD sigs in the US and Japan (GIVE ME KAORU'S CARVED TOP VIPER ALREADY).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 9, 2014)

Bumparoo.









> 2015 is coming fast, and it won't be long until we reveal our huge batch of new models to celebrate our 40th anniversary of rocking the world. More information coming your way soon!


----------



## JD27 (Dec 9, 2014)

Maybe they will do something really cool for their 40th anniversary. And it better not involve a goofy skull on the headstock and a silly 40th logo for fretmarker.


----------



## Forkface (Dec 9, 2014)

an LTD mystique? plsplspls


----------



## stevexc (Dec 9, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Maybe they will do something really cool for their 40th anniversary.



Judging from their 30th anniversary models... I'm expecting terrible inlays. I'd love to be wrong. 

So long as it's not a smorgasbord of matte black I won't be too upset though.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 9, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Maybe they will do something really cool for their 40th anniversary. And it better not involve a goofy skull on the headstock and a silly 40th logo for fretmarker.



The track record here is not good. 














Related, something like this conversation really happened: 
"What if the 3-0 was like, I dunno, something wicked cool. Like dragons!"
"You mean....LIKE THIS!"
"DON'T CHANGE A THING! Can we do pewter inlays?"
"Better than that, we have abalone on abalone."
"CHA-CHING!"


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 9, 2014)

Sicarius said:


> Dir En Grey E-II or LTD sigs in the US and Japan (GIVE ME KAORU'S CARVED TOP VIPER ALREADY).



backed hard.


----------



## stevexc (Dec 9, 2014)

feraledge said:


> The track record here is not good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And seeing as how the new "40th Anniversary" logo is similar to the 30th, I can see them going in a similar direction...

It's okay though, they still have to beat out Lester's scribble to have the ugliest anniversary guitar decoration of 2015 (I'm counting it as an anniversary because I can).


----------



## JD27 (Dec 9, 2014)

stevexc said:


> And seeing as how the new "40th Anniversary" logo is similar to the 30th, I can see them going in a similar direction...
> 
> It's okay though, they still have to beat out Lester's scribble to have the ugliest anniversary guitar decoration of 2015 (I'm counting it as an anniversary because I can).



Yeah the Les Paul 100 signature is less than awesome. I didn't mind the 120th anniversary inlays for 2014. I have one on my RD Artist, it's a nice classy ribbon. There's no dragons, snakes, cartoon skulls, affliction skulls (cough Schecter cough), or bad handwriting scribbled on them.

Just say no!


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 9, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btZey5TuSjI


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 9, 2014)

Because Javier Reyes' impending sig is beautiful and must be posted other places...






Other shots on Javier's Instagram account:
Instagram
Instagram
Instagram


----------



## Zado (Dec 9, 2014)

Amazing vid,it always gives me chills seeing masterluthiers working on beautiful instruments!

I'd have loved to see also some guitars a human being could actually afford to purchase though 


Edit:That looks like something I can definitely die for.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 9, 2014)

Slap black tuner heads and black nuts (tee hee, nuts) on the tuners on the front of the headstock, and ERRRMAAAHHGGERRRRDDD!


----------



## Zado (Dec 9, 2014)

I seriously wonder how they will manage to keep it under 1.5 grands.It has EVURYTHINGH.

It has hannes 8 stringed bridge and those woods...World factory already did magic things for under a grand with the KM7,but this is too much...It MUST cost at least 1500.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 9, 2014)

That is a really awesome signature. Almost makes me want an 8 string.


----------



## Zado (Dec 9, 2014)

Holt200





holt 600





Ec Evertune





WA200





Anniversary


----------



## stevexc (Dec 9, 2014)

Ohdamn those anniversary models are actually really nice.

Never have I been so happy to be wrong.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 9, 2014)

That one on top is nice. I'd love to see something like that in the E-II line. And the 40th models don't look bad.


----------



## Zado (Dec 9, 2014)

They look quite normal to me,compared to that superawesomestunning M1000 <3<3<3<3


----------



## Curt (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow. They are stepping up! of everything in here so far, i've seen no new guitars covered in abalone, and those anniversary models are looking nice! the EC particularly.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 9, 2014)

Zado said:


> I seriously wonder how they will manage to keep it under 1.5 grands.It has EVURYTHINGH.
> 
> It has hannes 8 stringed bridge and those woods...World factory already did magic things for under a grand with the KM7,but this is too much...It MUST cost at least 1500.



I have a feeling its going to end up being the most pricey LTD we've seen to date, but completely friggin worth it. 



JD27 said:


> That is a really awesome signature. Almost makes me want an 8 string.



It makes me want that exact guitar right now. BAD. I haven't had 8 string GAS in AGES!!! 

That LTD Deluxe M-1000 looks fantastic. Sort of reminds me of John Kempainen's all maple M-II custom  And yeah, the 40th anniversary models look classy and very well done. They are doing it right thus far!


----------



## stevexc (Dec 9, 2014)

Zado said:


> They look quite normal to me,compared to that superawesomestunning M1000 <3<3<3<3



Compared to the 30th ones... I'll gladly take normal, haha.

That Jon Donais rerelease though... I mean, M-1000 ;D


----------



## JD27 (Dec 9, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Compared to the 30th ones... I'll gladly take normal, haha.
> 
> *That Jon Donais rerelease though*... I mean, M-1000 ;D



That is exactly what I thought when I saw that finish.


----------



## Zado (Dec 9, 2014)

Ok studio gears confirmed the price for the JR608's gonna be around 1400-1500 USD


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 9, 2014)

Close to Donais, but not quite:






Close to old school John Kempainen from TBDM:






It's like those two guitars had a baby.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 9, 2014)

Zado said:


> Ok studio gears confirmed the price for the JR608's gonna be around 1400-1500 USD



WHAAAAAT?

I'm on that so hard.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 9, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> Close to Donais, but not quite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See what those two guitars did right was give it a reverse headstock!


----------



## Zado (Dec 9, 2014)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> WHAAAAAT?
> 
> I'm on that so hard.



Yep,it's quite a great price for the specs,really.No idea how it will be priced in EU though...probably around 1600


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 9, 2014)

JD27 said:


> See what those two guitars did right was give it a reverse headstock!



+457423565634


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 9, 2014)

The red binding on that superstrat is pretty hot!


----------



## Blitzie (Dec 9, 2014)

Apparently I'm the only one who is unimpressed so far.


----------



## manu80 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ok so they're refurbishing the hannemann's eclipse they haven't sold ( and he never plued almost) with just adding some red on it?
Really strange he didn't get a V.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 10, 2014)

Besides the shape, pickups, and color, it barely resembles the Hanneman eclipse


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Dec 10, 2014)

Blitzie said:


> Apparently I'm the only one who is unimpressed so far.



Nah, same here...

Nothing looks BAD, but nothing is making me get out my wallet either


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 10, 2014)

I would definitely hit that natural LTD!


Zado said:


>




Also, I really dig Holt's new black/red LTD. I'm anxious to see his ESP sig. 

And those Anniversary models are tasty! Thank jeezus they didn't .... those up.


----------



## AdenM (Dec 10, 2014)

M-1000 is cool, I'd rather have a used JD-600 though. ALSO 6 string Mystique in the LTD line please. If the Reyes sig is 1.5k I would gladly pay a couple bills less for an LTD mystique.

Edit: M-1000 very much looks like Prashant Aswani had a hand in its creation, guy has a whole bunch of similarly specced Esp customs, and works for the company now i believe


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Dec 12, 2014)

Just when I told myself no gear in 2015 they release a Gary Holt sig I would actually buy (red binding yes, red pups meh) and a Will Adler sig in desert camo which I've lusted after forever!! Winter Namm 2015 is definately hinting at some cool stuff.


----------



## stevexc (Dec 12, 2014)

So what's on your guys' wishlists for ESP this year?

I'm hoping they give a lot more love to the LTD line... the LTD Deluxe line is a little bit lacking in variety if you don't want a single-cut (although the variety of Eclipses is pretty impressive). I'd love to see more finishes on the H-1001s, as well as a passive version.

If they beefed up the V and EX lines I'd be ecstatic too. 

I wonder how well the Mystique has been selling. I haven't seen any NGDs for them (not that I've really been looking), but that's not a very reliable sign. It'd be cool to see them come to the LTD lineup.

Aesthetically I dig the anniversary models, but judging from them it doesn't look like ESP is moving away from TOMs and pickup rings, although direct-mount humbucker-sized EMGs (those are 57/66s, right? Or am I crazy? I think I can see "EMG" in the corner) on the 7 is a good thing. I don't mind too much myself, but I know how much SSO hates those. The binding's a lot classier than previous attempts too, which I know is another point of contention.

Meanwhile I'll be sitting here with my abalone-crusted TOM-equipped pickup ring-wearing H-1001 from back when they had actual color options.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd just like to see more focus on the LTD line. 

They gave more love to the higher-end instruments last year, now us lowend/midrange players need some love. 

Also, I wonder why they aren't doing more classic-looking ESPs for the anniversary series? Like... release an H-H Tele with a pointy headstock, or some reverse-headstock, H-S Mirages, or re-issue the Maverick?


----------



## JD27 (Dec 12, 2014)

That's true the Deluxe line doesn't have as much as it used to. A V, EX, XJ, or TE in the 1000 series would be a nice edition. But really I am hoping that the E-II series is expanded. An E-II Viper, Ultratone, and Arrow would be awesome.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 13, 2014)

As of now, I can't really see myelf buyng another ESP but that's their fault: the two I have do an excellent job. I chickened out of buying an MII because I got a crazy deal on a CS soloist, the ESP appealing to me at the moment is the mystique though, we will see. Won't be anything immediate because I have what is if my count is correct my 14th guitar on the way already.


----------



## wiretap (Dec 13, 2014)

This is barely even scratching the surface of new stuff. I know of one particular V-style model that'll make some folks happy. I havent seen any E-II stuff yet but have heard they are really stepping those up this year.. we shall see.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 13, 2014)

I want to see more ESP E-II M-IIs and Horizons, as well as more focus on the USA line.


----------



## The omnipotent one (Dec 13, 2014)

stevexc said:


> So what's on your guys' wishlists for ESP this year?
> 
> I'm hoping they give a lot more love to the LTD line... the LTD Deluxe line is a little bit lacking in variety if you don't want a single-cut (although the variety of Eclipses is pretty impressive). I'd love to see more finishes on the H-1001s, as well as a passive version.
> 
> If they beefed up the V and EX lines I'd be ecstatic too.



Yeah, I'd dig an ex model with a floyd rose or 24 frets but I'm not holding my breath, unfortunately.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 13, 2014)

All of my ESP wishlist can be found in a couple of other threads I made...

As well as maybe an inline 8 headstock that is smaller than the guitar body.


----------



## wiretap (Dec 13, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> I want to see more ESP E-II M-IIs and Horizons, as well as more focus on the USA line.



I'm sure there will be some new USA models this year, but I can't imagine there being more focus or an excess of models coming out. It is a really small operation and the guitars are being made in small batches, much like the Original Series.


----------



## bouVIP (Dec 13, 2014)

NAMM 2015 | 6-String.com








Want


----------



## JD27 (Dec 13, 2014)

Also a nice looking Eclipse with FR.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 13, 2014)

bouVIP said:


> NAMM 2015 | 6-String.com
> 
> Want



Pearly Gates/Jazz combo in that one, nice to see them stray from the typical JB/59 combo. Pearly Gates are great pickups.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 13, 2014)

Glad to see they ditched the abalone binding on the M-1001.


This would be nice...


----------



## Zado (Dec 13, 2014)

bouVIP said:


> NAMM 2015 | 6-String.com
> 
> *Great M1000 pic*
> 
> ...




You see this Schecter? Banshee like this,H-S,NOW!


----------



## Omura (Dec 14, 2014)

If they do another 7 string tele, 
In my favourite finish (dark brown sunburst)
With passive route pickups
And a non-TOM hardtail 
Then if be in there so fast.
Other than that I'm not really interested in ESP/LTD


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2014)

Omura said:


> If they do another 7 string tele,
> In my favourite finish (dark brown sunburst)
> With passive route pickups
> And a non-TOM hardtail
> ...



ESP E-II Jonathon Deiley Signature JDT-7B Baritone [ESP_JDT-7B] - $3,499.00 : bmusic, Premier Australian On-Line Musical Instrument Store. ESP Guitars Australia Dealer of the Year 2006-2013.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 14, 2014)

Can Kyrie from NoGod get a sig already?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice EBMM on the left.


----------



## Omura (Dec 14, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ESP E-II Jonathon Deiley Signature JDT-7B Baritone [ESP_JDT-7B] - $3,499.00 : bmusic, Premier Australian On-Line Musical Instrument Store. ESP Guitars Australia Dealer of the Year 2006-2013.



I forgot about this one! mostly because of the price, I'd love to see an LTD coming in at less than half the price really..it is a sic guitar though


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Dec 14, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


>



I'd like to see that V as a sig. Different color options, too.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 17, 2014)

So StudioGears actually has these in stock and ready to ship according to their last Facebook post. 

EC-1001FR
ESP LTD Deluxe EC-1001FR in See-Thru Black Guitar - ESP LTD Guitars - Pro Audio and Video - Studiogears.com





M-1000SE
ESP LTD Deluxe M-1000SE Electric Guitar in Vintage Natural Satin - ESP LTD Guitars - Pro Audio and Video - Studiogears.com





MH-1001FR
ESP LTD Deluxe MH-1001FR Electric Guitar in See Thru Black - ESP Standard Guitars - Pro Audio and Video - Studiogears.com





MH-1001NT
ESP LTD Deluxe MH-1001NT Electric Guitar in See Thru Black - ESP Standard Guitars - Pro Audio and Video - Studiogears.com


----------



## JD27 (Dec 17, 2014)

Also of note, that M-1000SE is a bolt-on.


----------



## stevexc (Dec 17, 2014)

What, no abalone? Pfffffffffffft ESP are you crazy nobody will buy that.

Interesting that they're switching to the 1001 designation for some of them... wonder what exactly that signifies. I would guess EMGs, but I've got a passive H-1001 at home... *shrug*


----------



## JD27 (Dec 17, 2014)

No Abalone Zone... I literally have no clue what that means... Kind of like they changed the 400's to 401's a while back.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 17, 2014)

Abalone vs no abalone maybe?


----------



## JD27 (Dec 17, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Abalone vs no abalone maybe?



I wish it were so simple, but that can't be true either. 

ESP LTD H-1001FM STBLK See Thru Black Electric Guitar | 6-String.com


----------



## stevexc (Dec 17, 2014)

Or they could be changing them all to 1001 designations as standard, but leaving that M because it's a special edition (I'm assuming that's what the SE standards for)? Or bolt vs set/neck thru.


----------



## Zado (Dec 17, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Also of note, that M-1000SE is a bolt-on.



A guitar with that look with set neck would have been a total nonsense


----------



## Galeus708 (Dec 17, 2014)

I actually quite like the 30th anniversary inlay, but that headstock logo is ugly as sin.






I wish they made more high-end F body guitars, but it seems whenever they do, they choose to .... the body up into ugliness.


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 17, 2014)

I love that M-1000 but something looks a bit off about the headstock shape, like it doesn't truly match the original template...


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 17, 2014)

that's a real flamed maple cap on an LTD guitar.

damn. I thought they were all Maple caps with a flame/quilt veneer.


----------



## Zado (Dec 17, 2014)

NeglectedField said:


> I love that M-1000 but something looks a bit off about the headstock shape, like it doesn't truly match the original template...



It's just slightly different from the ESP vintage plus headstock




Looks cool to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 17, 2014)

JD27 said:


> I wish it were so simple, but that can't be true either.
> 
> ESP LTD H-1001FM STBLK See Thru Black Electric Guitar | 6-String.com



That's an older version, though. If I were to guess, the 1001 will probably denotates no abalone while 1000 is abalone. 

Or ESP is starting to go crazy.


----------



## Zado (Dec 17, 2014)

I will always wonder why


-this is fugly





-this is sexy






-this makes everyone fap


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 17, 2014)

Zado said:


> I will always wonder why
> 
> 
> -this is fugly
> ...



It's the gold hardware that does it. Ibanez makes the guitar all around flashy. Abalone, gold, the lot. 


Abalone and black hardware just doesn't go together.


EDIT: should note that i do like that LTD, and would prefer that over the ibby's


----------



## JD27 (Dec 17, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's an older version, though. If I were to guess, the 1001 will probably denotates no abalone while 1000 is abalone.
> 
> *Or ESP is starting to go crazy.*



Or we are starting to go crazy after years of abalone abuse.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 17, 2014)

Zado said:


> A guitar with that look with set neck would have been a total nonsense



I think it's cool they went with with a bolt-on. I actually think that might be the first bolt-on LTD Deluxe model of any style.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 17, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's an older version, though. If I were to guess, the 1001 will probably denotates no abalone while 1000 is abalone.
> 
> Or ESP is starting to go crazy.



Definitely not an abalone, no abalone thing. ESP switches numbers fairly often without any seeming rhyme or reason. I've owned H300, H400, and H401s with no discernable difference.


----------



## 693 (Dec 17, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's an older version, though. If I were to guess, the 1001 will probably denotates no abalone while 1000 is abalone.



I have a MH-1000 deluxe with no abalone, and it's not the new evertune, so guess that the number has nothing to do with that.


----------



## AdenM (Dec 18, 2014)

The M-1000SE is calling me. Guthrie Govan vibes all the way


----------



## Zado (Dec 18, 2014)

Mprinsje said:


> It's the gold hardware that does it. Ibanez makes the guitar all around flashy. Abalone, gold, the lot.
> 
> 
> Abalone and black hardware just doesn't go together.
> ...



So the problem is that Schecters and LTDs are flashy,but not enought flashy



> I think it's cool they went with with a bolt-on. I actually think that might be the first bolt-on LTD Deluxe model of any style.


it's more than cool,it's in my wishlist if schecter doesn't deliver a banshee with similar specs


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 18, 2014)

693 said:


> I have a MH-1000 deluxe with no abalone, and it's not the new evertune, so guess that the number has nothing to do with that.



Like I said, it's an OLDER model. I was saying that this year, they might change the names and such. 

1000 vs 1001 could mean the difference between actives vs passive, or abalone vs no abalone. Before this year, the reasoning behind the 1001 or 1000 series was... well... nothing.  It could mean abalone vs no abalone, passive vs active, or... still nothiing. 

EDIT: After looking at the 6-string website, it looks like there's still mixed specs with the 1000 and 1001. 

http://www.6-string.com/catalogsearch/result/?cat=0&q=ESP+2015

I guess we gotta wait for NAMM to see what it really means.


----------



## stevexc (Dec 18, 2014)

HAH the new H-1001 still has the abalone. That's hilarious. White's new, that's cool.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 18, 2014)

NAMM can't come soon enough. I really like that M-1000SE, but I am holding out for what might come in the E-II line.


----------



## Zado (Dec 18, 2014)

Is this somehow new?










_DiMarzio PAF 36th Anniversary (B & N) p.u._


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 18, 2014)

It's actually last NAMM.


----------



## madrigal77 (Dec 18, 2014)

Zado said:


> I will always wonder why
> 
> 
> -this is fugly
> ...


Nope. All ugly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 29, 2014)

Got this e-mail...



> [SIZE=-1]Greetings ESP Community!
> As 2014 winds to a close, we want to fill you in on some awesome news for the new year.
> 
> *Mark Your Calendars for this Friday (January 2, 2015)
> ...


4 more days...


----------



## feraledge (Dec 29, 2014)

^ Was about to post that. Stoked to see which models. The export catalog which they seemed to have blocked access to like a year or two ago had some awesome stuff in it.

Always dug the Formula:


----------



## JD27 (Dec 29, 2014)

The formula is awesome, cant wait to see what they have. The Potbelly is cool too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 29, 2014)

They brought up 27'' baritones as if they have quite a few planed.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 29, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They brought up 27'' baritones as if they have quite a few planed.



Yeah I know, 27" Utlratone me please!


----------



## feraledge (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't think the LTD potbelly did well for them. IIRC they only ran it for 2 years. They looked rad, but I think they did full thickness bodies on them and that's what kept me from buying one. 
I prefer the headstock they used on the LTDs to the ESP one.


----------



## MoshJosh (Dec 30, 2014)

Did they put out a black version of that ^^^ if so I'm pretty sure there's one that's been sitting on the wall of a local shop, NOS, for years haha


----------



## feraledge (Dec 30, 2014)

Yep, this guy:


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 30, 2014)

That 7 string Anniversary


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 30, 2014)

feraledge said:


> Yep, this guy:



I want one of those so bad, so hard to find over here


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 30, 2014)

feraledge said:


> I don't think the LTD potbelly did well for them. IIRC they only ran it for 2 years. They looked rad, but I think they did full thickness bodies on them and that's what kept me from buying one.
> I prefer the headstock they used on the LTDs to the ESP one.



When did they have these guitars? I have never seen one before, it looks sick!


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 30, 2014)

barryenright232 said:


> When did they have these guitars? I have never seen one before, it looks sick!



Latest i can find is in the 2008 ESP Catalog, so before that.


ESP Japan still sells them though, so if you want a new one you've got to import it


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 30, 2014)

Japan gets all the good stuff in regard to ESP. I would actually like to see more mid priced LTD strats and teles.

Like a 400 series strat, that would be awesome.


----------



## MoshJosh (Dec 30, 2014)

feraledge said:


> Yep, this guy:



Dope, what's a good price on these? And what series are they 400 1000?


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 30, 2014)

https://twitter.com/ESPGuitarsUSA/status/549949877816291328/photo/1

Some new acoustics? Arrow? cool.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 30, 2014)

MoshJosh said:


> Dope, what's a good price on these? And what series are they 400 1000?



The black one is a PB-500 made in Korea. They also had some PB-401, gold top and flame models made in Indonesia. Used maybe $300-400.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 30, 2014)

Mprinsje said:


> https://twitter.com/ESPGuitarsUSA/status/549949877816291328/photo/1
> 
> Some new acoustics? Arrow? cool.



Yeah those are some new Tombstone line. I spy a 7 string V in there!


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 30, 2014)

What's up with the tombstone logo?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 30, 2014)

Mprinsje said:


> https://twitter.com/ESPGuitarsUSA/status/549949877816291328/photo/1
> 
> Some new acoustics? Arrow? cool.



I see a 7 string FRX (Forest) model. Oh shit...


----------



## stevexc (Dec 30, 2014)

barryenright232 said:


> What's up with the tombstone logo?



Looks fine to me, very Wild West kind of aesthetic which suits the name. What's wrong with it?


----------



## JD27 (Dec 30, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Ha! So what are the E-IIs again? Oh those are the new Made in China models that are inferior in quality and replaced the beloved Standard Series as part of a larger conspiracy to screw you over.



Lol! Someone called me a dumbass for this. At least man up and leave a name. Sounds like the E-II butthurt is still strong.


----------



## Zado (Dec 30, 2014)

Other than the first one on the right,there's nothing for the poor Zado


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 30, 2014)

Zado said:


> Is this somehow new?



Unless I'm missing something then no. The EC1000T is a couple of years old, and is a nice, abalone-derived, full-thickness EC variant.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 30, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Looks fine to me, very Wild West kind of aesthetic which suits the name. What's wrong with it?


Yup. I guess the X-Tone brand didn't work. 

I also see another 7-string Eclipse. EDIT: And a 7-string V. I hope those aren't just the previous models being renamed.


----------



## bouVIP (Dec 30, 2014)

OMG If they bring over this version of the Arrow, my wallet will cry


----------



## stevexc (Dec 30, 2014)

5-string Stream (Bunny Brunel sig maybe? Totally did not expect him to ditch Carvin. Could also be Frank Bello but I kinda doubt that), 6-string V (hopefully Deluxe or better...), Javier Reyes sig, some kind of acoustic, 6-string Jesse Liu, 7-string FRX, 7-string EC that looks like it could have an extended scale, 5-string bass (looks like a new shape - on second thought that's more likely the Brunel sig), what looks like the Nergal sig, another acoustic, and likely that natural M-1000 (SE I think it was?).

So for sure 5 new models (plus the two acoustics) and 4 that share existing silhouettes.



Zado said:


> Other than the first one on the right,there's nothing for the poor Zado




Seeing as that's 11 instruments and they're saying "100 guitars and basses that have never been available before" you miiiiiiiight be jumping the gun, just slightly.


----------



## Zado (Dec 30, 2014)

Hope so


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm sure it'll be easy as hell to top last year, though, especially if you're an LTD player.


----------



## Nag (Dec 30, 2014)

"A wide range of new *27&#8221; scale baritone guitars*, as well as new *7-string and 8-string guitars*."

Sounds good. just want these things : a floyd, not bolt-on, no rosewood board, 24 frets. if they can give me that I might just have to put some of my gear up for sale


----------



## JD27 (Dec 30, 2014)

bouVIP said:


> OMG If they bring over this version of the Arrow, my wallet will cry



That is a tasty V, reverse headstocks make everything better. I'd even be willing to deal with the FR for that.


----------



## Clinic (Dec 30, 2014)

2015 Exhibition guitars:
ESP | 2015 Exhibition Limited


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 30, 2014)

Clinic said:


> 2015 Exhibition guitars:
> ESP | 2015 Exhibition Limited



Kinda old news, but if those are going to be available in the US to...


----------



## feraledge (Dec 30, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda old news, but if those are going to be available in the US to...



Fairly positive that all of those are one offs.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry, maybe I should have written what i meant a little better, I didnt mean the logo itself, I mean whats the deal with "tombstone guitars" in general. Is this some new imprint of ESP, ala xtone, ltd etc?


----------



## Smoked Porter (Dec 31, 2014)

^ As far as I can tell, it's just their line of fancy cases.

Introducing the Tombstone Case Company - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## JD27 (Dec 31, 2014)

Smoked Porter said:


> ^ As far as I can tell, it's just their line of fancy cases.
> 
> Introducing the Tombstone Case Company - The ESP Guitar Company



That's what I though originally, but then they put this in the ESP news mailer. 

 *Tombstone:* a whole new division of ESP for our *acoustic-electric guitars and basses*.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Dec 31, 2014)

JD27 said:


> That's what I though originally, but then they put this in the ESP news mailer.
> 
>  *Tombstone:* a whole new division of ESP for our *acoustic-electric guitars and basses*.



Ahh, ok. Well then, consider me curious.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 31, 2014)

Mprinsje said:


> https://twitter.com/ESPGuitarsUSA/status/549949877816291328/photo/1
> 
> Some new acoustics? Arrow? cool.



I had a dream last night that they were releasing a carved top Viper, and the asymmetrical telecaster that Die from Dir En Grey use as just regular models.

I see that I am wrong and my dreams were lies. 

One of those kind of looks like the Nergal LTD 7 string V


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 31, 2014)

Can we have a title change? Finally got some official news.

ESP Guitars Unveils New Signature Models | 2014-12-31 | Premier Guitar



> *Anaheim, CA* (December 31, 2014) -- Celebrating their 40th anniversary in 2015, ESP Guitars (NAMM Booth 213D) has unveiled a batch of exciting new artist Signature Series guitars and basses at NAMM.
> &#8220;ESP has been synonymous with artist signature guitars since the very beginning,&#8221; says ESP director of artist relations and product management Chris Cannella. &#8220;We&#8217;re very proud of the latest additions to the ESP artist roster, and their new signature models for 2015 are among the best we&#8217;ve ever made.&#8221;
> Three new models are being created for ESP artist Gary Holt of the legendary thrash band Exodus. The ESP Gary Holt, *LTD GH-600EC*, and LTD GH-200EC are all single-cutaway guitars that are accented in distinctive red-colored design details, and feature Floyd Rose tremolos. Another new addition to the ESP artist family, Javier Reyes of respected prog-metallers Animals as Leaders, is debuting the *LTD JR-608/QM* and the LTD JR-208. Both are 8-string baritone models at 27&#8221; scale. The JR-608/QM has high-end design features like neck-thru-body construction, and features Reyes&#8217; signature DiMarzio pickups. Also new to the ESP roster, jazz/fusion great Bunny Brunel is introducing the *LTD BB-1004/QM* and *LTD BB-1005FL/QM*. Respective 4-string and 5-string fretless basses, the basses include neck-thru-body construction, quilted maple tops, a special Aguilar pickup set with OBP-3 active preamp, and ebony fingerboard.
> A number of current ESP artists have also had additions and updates to their signature instruments. Gus G (Ozzy Osbourne, Firewind) is debuting four new models: the ESP Gus G/EC, ESP Gus G/RS, LTD GUS-200, and LTD GUS-200EC. These updated models are now available in Black Satin finish, and feature contrasting white pickup covers. Will Adler of Lamb of God has new additions to his Warbird signature series guitars, including the LTD WA-200 Warbird Distressed and LTD WA-200 White Camo. Respected shredder Andy James helped design the 7-string LTD AJ-7, while new and updated basses are being made available for Frank Bello of Anthrax (the 8-string LTD FB-208 and LTD FB-204), War/ PHILM bassist Pancho Tomaselli (the redesigned LTD PT-4), and Gabe Crisp (Whitechapel) with the GC-P4. Finally, other signature series models are returning to LTD&#8217;s affordable &#8220;200 Series&#8221;, including the Kirk Hammett (Metallica) KH-202 and KH-202 Left Handed, Michael Paget (Bullet for My Valentine) MP-200V, Tom Araya (Slayer) TA-200, and Stephen Carpenter (Deftones) SC-207 and SC-208.


----------



## stevexc (Dec 31, 2014)

Sicarius said:


> I had a dream last night that they were releasing a carved top Viper, and the asymmetrical telecaster that Die from Dir En Grey use as just regular models.
> 
> I see that I am wrong and my dreams were lies.
> 
> One of those kind of looks like the Nergal LTD 7 string V



Again, keep in mind that's only 11 silhouettes out of over 100 guitars. I wouldn't hold my breath for either, but that picture isn't exactly confirmation either way.

Also, called it on the Brunel sig. Looks better than the Carvin one IMO. Still odd that he switched, hasn't he been on Carvin for quite some time?


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 31, 2014)

love the split inlays on the Holts.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 31, 2014)

EDIT: Scratch that, they said *100 models that have never been seen before. *

EDIT2: And as much as people would see this as sacrilege, I like the knob placement of the GH-600 because it allows you to fit a pickguard.


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 1, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can we have a title change? Finally got some official news.
> 
> ESP Guitars Unveils New Signature Models | 2014-12-31 | Premier Guitar



Chris Canella works for ESP now? Nice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 1, 2015)

He started sometime this (last?) year. Probably explains how they got so many new artists and sig models.


----------



## atrfan1 (Jan 1, 2015)

The ESP Faded Warbird has been on my most wanted list for a long time...DEFINITELY ordering that LTD one ASAP


----------



## Sleazy_D (Jan 1, 2015)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Zado (Jan 1, 2015)

I guess we can consider these part of th 100 too


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 1, 2015)

Zado said:


> I guess we can consider these part of th 100 too



that middle one is niiiiiiiice


----------



## Zado (Jan 1, 2015)

We can add these too


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 1, 2015)

I swear, if they introduce a horizon III 7 string with passive pickups. I will never buy another guitar.

I doubt they will.


----------



## porknchili (Jan 1, 2015)

Zado said:


> I guess we can consider these part of th 100 too



MUST GET THAT 27 FRET ON THE RIGHT!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 1, 2015)

If ESP makes a Forest 7 strings with tremolo, 27 inches scale and a reverse headstock I'll get my first ESP


----------



## feraledge (Jan 1, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> that middle one is niiiiiiiice



I second that.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 1, 2015)

The one in the middle looks like the old school Mirage Custom.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 1, 2015)

Zado said:


> We can add these too



It seems that ESP Australia has been releasing quite a few signature EII models, so I wouldn't count on it being a full production model rather than a limited run.

Examples: Northlane, Lord Tim, Parkway (Like you posted), Mark Furtner, etc....

They would probably only sell a few units each, so it isn't really worth their time to make these full production models (Im guessing)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 1, 2015)

Zado said:


> I guess we can consider these part of th 100 too





Zado said:


> We can add these too



I thought those were exclusives for Austrailia through B-music?



Masoo2 said:


> They would probably only sell a few units each, so it isn't really worth their time to make these full production models (Im guessing)



Yup, to my knowledge they were all limited to 10 - 20 units each.


----------



## Zado (Jan 1, 2015)

no,please do not disappoint me like this


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 1, 2015)

Zado said:


> no,please do not disappoint me like this



Sorry dude, all the info on the PWD models already dropped a couple of months ago, indeed a very limited amount being made, only in australia.


----------



## Zado (Jan 1, 2015)

2015 has just started and I already have much to complain


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 1, 2015)

This is why I always start off NAMM with low expectations.


----------



## Zado (Jan 1, 2015)

Only ESP can save my day now,with those 100 new models I'm so damn curious to see..I expected so much from Ibanez and got nothing interesting


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 1, 2015)

Zado said:


> Only ESP can save my day now,with those 100 new models I'm so damn curious to see..I expected so much from Ibanez and got nothing interesting



There'll be an Arrow, i'm already happy


----------



## Zado (Jan 1, 2015)

I can say I hate every single V shaped guitar which does not remind a flying V,and the Arrow is particularly unpleasant to my eyes


----------



## Forkface (Jan 1, 2015)

funny, the Arrow is the only V I would buy 

i hope its an LTD, 'cause I can't justify spending E-II money on a guilty pleasure haha


----------



## Blitzie (Jan 2, 2015)

An LTD Arrow would be unbelievable. That being said, I can't see them offering one. I'm sure it'll be at LEAST an E-II model, if not part of the "Original" series.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2015)

Wasn't there a 6-string Jesse Liu sig model? I was thinking this was probably that one being brought to the E-II line instead of an Arrow. 

But if it's a standard Arrow, well .... me, that's awesome too.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 2, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wasn't there a 6-string Jesse Liu sig model? I was thinking this was probably that one being brought to the E-II line instead of an Arrow.
> 
> But if it's a standard Arrow, well .... me, that's awesome too.



The 6 string E-II Liu sig is already available in Japan (Might have been Australia) for a while now, so it could be that


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 2, 2015)

Zado said:


> I can say I hate every single V shaped guitar which does not remind a flying V,and the Arrow is particularly unpleasant to my eyes


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 2, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wasn't there a 6-string Jesse Liu sig model? I was thinking this was probably that one being brought to the E-II line instead of an Arrow.
> 
> But if it's a standard Arrow, well .... me, that's awesome too.



The jesse Liu 6 string sig would be even better, i love one pickup guitars.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 2, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wasn't there a 6-string Jesse Liu sig model? I was thinking this was probably that one being brought to the E-II line instead of an Arrow.
> 
> But if it's a standard Arrow, well .... me, that's awesome too.



Yeah I think there was a 6 and a 7 initially.

No word, yet, but the ESP JP site has had the exhibitions up for a little while:

http://www.espguitars.co.jp/exhibitionlimited/2015/


----------



## stevexc (Jan 2, 2015)

ESP Japan sells a 6 and a 7... the 6 happens to perfectly match the silhouette  Guess we'll find out soon!


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 2, 2015)

for those wondering what it looks like.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 2, 2015)

So...it's Friday, January 2nd. Come on, ESP.....


----------



## Zado (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm not a fan of waiting game.


----------



## Zado (Jan 2, 2015)

2015 Product Preview - The ESP Guitar Company

FInally! now spulciating the site


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 2, 2015)

ARROW!


----------



## bouVIP (Jan 2, 2015)

LTD arrow, baritone extended range, LTD FRX...how am I suppose to choose!?!?!?


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 2, 2015)

The tiger eye 40th eclipse, FRXs, and M-1000SE are all pretty sexy.

Also I totally called it on a budget JR with a hipshot style bridge.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 2, 2015)

In true Gary Holt signature fashion... That red one is hideous!


----------



## Zado (Jan 2, 2015)

The M-1000SE's tits,but other than that I see nothing waking my low areas.Maybe that's just my problem 


Also,I can understand Holt always loved blood stained guitars,but covering his signature with period sounds a bit excessive.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 2, 2015)

That LTD H7-2015 (40th anniversary model) looks like their take on the black KM-7. I like it. Some really solid offerings in that list. So far, so good on ESP. Seeing that V-407B makes me wonder if the Nergal sig is getting changed or going away. I know that his V isn't baritone, just a thought.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 2, 2015)

The baritone V is certainly cool, but I'm a little disappointed in the baritone 6 string selection. I was hoping for a TE baritone.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 2, 2015)

JD27 said:


> In true Gary Holt signature fashion... That red one is hideous!



There is such a thing as TOO MUCH red. Oi!


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 2, 2015)

Also, that Tombstone series.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well, I must admit I am little let down so far. The shapes are still very limited when it comes to the Deluxe series. The baritones are cool, but again they are only in the 400 series. I guess they are waiting until NAMM to show any new E-IIs.


----------



## stevexc (Jan 2, 2015)

Man, I'm not pumped on much. Too much black and white. The PT-4 is damn sexy, though.


----------



## The omnipotent one (Jan 2, 2015)

Thats a lot of black and white going on this year, hopefully they'll show some more color in the future. But that ebony m-1000 has definitely popped up on my radar, it might even put aside my hunt for an road flare red rg550 that I can't seem to find, at least for the moment.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 2, 2015)

A few interesting offerings but pretty disappointing for me. 
Still too many black guitars with EMG's, but I'm guessing its because there are still a lot of kids out there who want that sort of thing.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 2, 2015)

Damn. That TE-407.


----------



## Forkface (Jan 2, 2015)

well, there you go. It seems I'm buying a V after all


----------



## Nag (Jan 2, 2015)

aaand as expected, ALL the baritones have fixed bridges. well, not giving ESP any $$ this year...


----------



## feraledge (Jan 2, 2015)

Not one E-II. Lame.


----------



## Zado (Jan 2, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Not one E-II. Lame.


They will deliver,this is not the whole thing,luckily


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 2, 2015)

Really dig the TE-406FM:


----------



## JD27 (Jan 2, 2015)

Zado said:


> They will deliver,this is not the whole thing,luckily



Yeah, they just replied to a question on their Facebook page about the lack of E-IIs. They said they have new ones that will be added shortly.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 2, 2015)

well well well....except the arrow (could be green....ok ok sorry, comics freak here) and the tiger eye ESP that looks great to me, no money for them this year. A bit boring...I'll wait for jackson .....maybe bc rich ?


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 2, 2015)

JD27 said:


> Yeah, they just replied to a question on their Facebook page about the lack of E-IIs. They said they have new ones that will be added shortly.



Shortly as in today or as in this year? 

Because the lack of E-IIs and any new USA Made ESPs is disappointing..


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 2, 2015)

so much for saving for a house.

do need FRX, TE406FM and arrow


----------



## phrygian12 (Jan 2, 2015)

Church2224 said:


> Shortly as in today or as in this year?
> 
> Because the lack of E-IIs and any new USA Made ESPs is disappointing..



Hopfully before March. I plan on getting a Horizon and Mystique. I'd really like a GG Charvel, but I'd baby it too much and never take it out when playing gigs. Which means it'd hardly get any playing time. Really wish Charvel would release a mid range like E-II sorta price range.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 2, 2015)

phrygian12 said:


> Hopfully before March. I plan on getting a Horizon and Mystique. I'd really like a GG Charvel, but I'd baby it too much and never take it out when playing gigs. Which means it'd hardly get any playing time. Really wish Charvel would release a mid range like E-II sorta price range.



Same. I would like to see a USA Production range like that for Charvel. Maybe we will see one this NAMM.

I will say, the new M-1000/1001s and Horizon Deluxes are pretty sweet though.


----------



## stevexc (Jan 2, 2015)

Church2224 said:


> Shortly as in today or as in this year?
> 
> Because the lack of E-IIs and any new USA Made ESPs is disappointing..



Aside from 2 Anniversary models and a handful (3 was it?) of sigs it looks this is only the new LTDs. It's also only 61 instruments, so we're short about 40 for today... keep your fingers crossed, guys!


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 2, 2015)

stevexc said:


> Aside from 2 Anniversary models and a handful (3 was it?) of sigs it looks this is only the new LTDs. It's also only 61 instruments, so we're short about 40... keep your fingers crossed, guys!



Good Eye! Thanks man. Maybe we see some new USA ESPs as well.


----------



## phrygian12 (Jan 2, 2015)

stevexc said:


> It's also only 61 instruments, so we're short about 40 for today... keep your fingers crossed, guys!



Oh yeah, nice catch. I completely forgot about the 100 models to be released. 

Hopefully we get more tasty looking USACS and some new E-II. Please be a snapper with different colors and a non locking tremolo.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 2, 2015)

Church2224 said:


> Shortly as in today or as in this year?
> 
> Because the lack of E-IIs and any new USA Made ESPs is disappointing..



Yeah I know. This is exactly what they posted on Facebook:

"We do have some new E-IIs which will be added shortly. We didn't want to keep you all waiting for the time being! Thanks."

I really want to see the E-IIs and USAs. I like a the M-1000SE and a few of the other 1001's, but the Deluxe series needs some new shapes. It's either an Eclipse, Horizon, or Mirage and that's about it these days.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Jan 2, 2015)

Much nicer lineup than their 2014 stuff. Digging the arrow and the 1001 series especially, but I do wish they used Hipshots over TOMs. I'm not hating on TOMs but the hipshot style bridges are so much more comfortable to me... Good thing I'm a Floyd Rose guy.


----------



## bloodjunkie (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, pretty disappointing so far. Was REALLY hoping for a Guy Marchais sig. Those Gary Holt ones look like something Cort would make or some Toys R Us brand...


----------



## Skullet (Jan 2, 2015)

Only thing that has grabbed my attention is the arrow but esp always bring it back with the musikmesse show


----------



## Zado (Jan 2, 2015)

"We'll post a message with some updates soon"

Great,another waiting game session


----------



## Forkface (Jan 2, 2015)

btw, anybody knows where the 400 series is made nowadays?


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Jan 2, 2015)

Well, I guess that answers the question of whether or not there are enough production black and trans-black guitars. 

Fvcking grayscale.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 2, 2015)

Forkface said:


> btw, anybody knows where the 400 series is made nowadays?



China/Indonesia depending on model.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 2, 2015)

1000/ 1001 and Signatures are made by World Music in Korea
400 and below are Indonesia/China


Guys, chill with the color hate. They're doing black and white because THEY WILL SELL. If they sell well enough, maybe they'll add a new color (TE-406FM as an example). 

Same with fixed bridges, they sell. If it does well, or they get enough of a demand, they'll probably make one with a floyd or Evertune, that's how we got the EC Floyd.


----------



## Zado (Jan 2, 2015)

This is the reason


----------



## Sleazy_D (Jan 2, 2015)

Am I the only one that's dissapointed?


----------



## Zado (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleazy_D said:


> Am I the only one that's dissapointed?



Do not worry,there's still much to see


----------



## Chris_Casket (Jan 2, 2015)

Zado said:


> I guess we can consider these part of th 100 too


 They are only available from Bmusic in australia and not full production models. Have played them and they are both great guitars


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 2, 2015)

A few E-IIs released, including the Arrow 

2015 Product Preview - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## JD27 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh that's what I was waiting for. I must have the E-II Arrow. The ST-2's look nice with quilts instead of last year's flame tops. Reindeer Blue!


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 2, 2015)

EDIT : Dammit JD 

But I will be one that Arrow like a frat guy one a big "eyed" blonde...

I also think this is not it. They have not posted it on Facebook, Brace Yourselves!


----------



## Zado (Jan 2, 2015)

Maple fretboarded superstrats,now we are talking!


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't get over how much i want that arrow. The LTD version that is, upside down headstocks don't really work on RR models IMO.


----------



## bouVIP (Jan 2, 2015)

Ok screw the LTD Arrow. The E-ii 1 is close to perfect


----------



## feraledge (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope those HS mirages make it. Formula too.
For the ST2, flame > quilt.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2015)

Baritone EC-407. 
Baritone V.
LTD Arrow
Black satin Gus G LTD EC
White satin TE
Cheap 8-string baritones.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jan 2, 2015)

Had an interest in a barritone MH-417BFM, but if its made in china count me out. 

Do LTDs still come with earvana compensated nuts?


----------



## JD27 (Jan 2, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Hope those HS mirages make it. Formula too.
> For the ST2, flame > quilt.



Those HS Mirages were for the guys in LORD. I think they are Australia only.


----------



## Zado (Jan 2, 2015)

feraledge said:


> For the ST2, flame > quilt.



Oh come on,dont kill my enthusiasm like this


----------



## porknchili (Jan 2, 2015)

As long as that EII 27 fretter comes out in the US, I could care less about the 99 other new models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2015)

Okay, I'm bummed that the MKH-7 remodel didn't seem to make the cut, but the new EC-407 baritone makes up for it.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 2, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay, I'm bummed that the MKH-7 remodel didn't seem to make the cut, but the new EC-407 baritone makes up for it.



i was wondering what happened to that...

the only things i have any interest in is the ec407b otherwise


----------



## Isolationist (Jan 2, 2015)

Well, it looks like Schecter is getting my money this year with the Jerry Horton Tempest or S-II Custom.

The 401BFM looks like a fine contender because it's actually the cleanest guitar they've ever made (besides their Stephen C. six-string models), but it's still just the Horizon shape. I will just keep watching. That flame maple Tele would be my pick if it wasn't brown (perhaps a finish like the Alex Wade signature).


----------



## jwade (Jan 2, 2015)

Still no Vipers? I find it really surprising that it's not a more popular shape.


----------



## Blitzie (Jan 2, 2015)

LTD Arrow? Awesome. I'll still probably wait for these to pop up on the used market though, I assume they'll be around $699 new and that's just too much for an LTD.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2015)

jwade said:


> Still no Vipers? I find it really surprising that it's not a more popular shape.



Right next to the Potbelly, it seems like their least popular shape. Offset SGs definitely don't look the best, IMO, except for the Guild S-100.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 3, 2015)

They said when it was dropped from Standard Series/ EII that is was actually one of the least ordered instruments in their lineup. 

There weren't enough super high profile guitarists using them. I know of 3 off the top of my head (Vorph from Samael, Kaoru from Dir En Grey and Kirk from Crowbar).

Personally, I love it, I think it looks better than the standard SG, and has a good weight to it, hopefully they keep the LTD 1000 version, and don't bump that off as well.

edit: Forgot Max Cavalera.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2015)

^There was also the guy from Ill Nino and also from Atreyu. But they've all be dropped from their signature roster, so it seems the Viper series, besides the few remaining LTD models, is dead. EDIT: And Max Cavalera, but he plays the EX series now. 

Also, I guess I'm pretty happy with what they've released because I also had low expectations. Wasn't expecting a baritone EC-407, V, or LTD Arrow.

EDIT: And much to my not-surprise, the SC-207 and SC-208 STILL seem to be 25.5''.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 3, 2015)

Praying that they release some Some non boring eII floyded 7 strings


The Javier model looks nice, too bad it's 8 strings


----------



## gunch (Jan 3, 2015)

Dude that acoustic electric
That White TE-406
Dude
Sweet


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Blitzie said:


> LTD Arrow? Awesome. I'll still probably wait for these to pop up on the used market though, I assume they'll be around $699 new and that's just too much for an LTD.



E-II, not LTD.

At least $1400 or so


----------



## Blitzie (Jan 3, 2015)

Masoo2 said:


> E-II, not LTD.
> 
> At least $1400 or so



LTD, too.


----------



## bouVIP (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2015)

With the emphasis they were putting on baritones, they seemed to miss the opportunity to release a TE or ST baritone, as well a baritone EC-256 or EC-330. I'm glad to see more baritone 6ers and 7ers from the LTD, but did it have to be the run-of-the-mill Superstrat?  This is like the 10th time they've released an MH baritone.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Blitzie said:


> LTD, too.



Oh, I don't see how I missed that

I was too focused on the FRX's to even pay attention to the arrow xd.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> With the emphasis they were putting on baritones, they seemed to miss the opportunity to release a TE or ST baritone, as well a baritone EC-256 or EC-330. I'm glad to see more baritone 6ers and 7ers from the LTD, but did it have to be the run-of-the-mill Superstrat?  This is like the 10th time they've released an MH baritone.





They do have a baritone E-II TE in Australia and Europe, it's the basis for the Northlane signature model.

It's a 7 string though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2015)

I know. But it's a really, really limited production, and it's expensive as ..... 

I mean like a TE-406, but with an extended scale.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 3, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know. But it's a really, really limited production, and it's expensive as .....
> 
> I mean like a TE-406, but with an extended scale.



The prices for the Northlane sig are unreal.

Then again, it's only listed in Australia, and they have most E-IIs around the $3000 mark.

I just want a (Preferably baritone) TE-407 with a pickguard ;_;


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and expect that EII Arrow to be around 1800 like the old SV IIs were.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 3, 2015)

Sicarius said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and expect that EII Arrow to be around 1800 like the old SV IIs were.



Probably close to it, that is what the Jessie Liu E-II is going for.


----------



## gunch (Jan 3, 2015)

Also doesn't the TE-406FM remind you of the old Jon Donais


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 3, 2015)

The arrows looks really nice. Wish they made a hardtail version of it though.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm not usually a V guy but that E-II Arrow might have to come home in 2015...


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 4, 2015)

Completely not related to new production ESP/LTDs, but damn!


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 4, 2015)

I was wondering how the cock stock looked on a Viper.

Now I want one even more.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 4, 2015)

capoeiraesp said:


> Completely not related to new production ESP/LTDs, but damn!



Who is that guy and why does he have the guitar i need?


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 4, 2015)

Sicarius said:


> I was wondering how the cock stock looked on a Viper.
> 
> Now I want one even more.




Cock stock is amazing on any guitar


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 5, 2015)

If that brown burst Tele 406FM came in a 7-string variant... yo.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 5, 2015)

That TE 407 interests me.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jan 5, 2015)

ESP has announced the 40th Anniversary 'Exhibition Limited' guitars, with this to say:



ESP Guitars said:


> The 2015 Exhibition Limited Anniversary project consists of approximately 80 unique custom guitars & basses, each one both a work of art and a high performance instrument. Incorporating the worlds finest materials, intricate inlays, hand carving and custom finishes, each model is hand crafted by master luthiers at the ESP Custom Shop in Tokyo. While custom shop designs are usually specified by the people who order them, these special exhibition models have been designed by the master luthiers themselves in commemoration of ESPs 40 years of guitar craftmanship. Scroll through our photo gallery below.



Some AMAZING looking guitars in that slideshow! 

40th Exhibition Limited - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## stevexc (Jan 5, 2015)

MerlinTKD said:


> ESP has announced the 40th Anniversary 'Exhibition Limited' guitars, with this to say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to see they finally put those up on the ESP site, but the reveal was in November for those.


----------



## Zado (Jan 5, 2015)

and while many of them are really to be considered as Art,I guess I don't have enough kidneys to purchase one.


----------



## FantasyMetal (Jan 5, 2015)

I actually like the looks of that ESP Holt! And that Javier Reyes 8 oh my...



JD27 said:


> In true Gary Holt signature fashion... That red one is hideous!


----------



## Sofos (Jan 5, 2015)

MerlinTKD said:


> ESP has announced the 40th Anniversary 'Exhibition Limited' guitars, with this to say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one


----------



## Spectre 1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Meanwhile in Japan....a new Edwards Horizon with Black Winters - ESP | EDWARDS | E-HR-128NT


----------



## JD27 (Jan 5, 2015)

FantasyMetal said:


> I actually like the looks of that ESP Holt! And that Javier Reyes 8 oh my...



I guess it could be worse, at least it's not blood or skull splattered.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 5, 2015)

Spectre 1 said:


> Meanwhile in Japan....a new Edwards Horizon with Black Winters - ESP | EDWARDS | E-HR-128NT



Well that just ain't fair.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 6, 2015)

JD27 said:


> I guess it could be worse, at least it's not blood or skull splattered.



Au contraire. 





The ESP model is see thru red blood splatter on red. And you have to pay _more_ for it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks more like red marble to me.  If it's a blood splatter finish, it's tons more classier.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 6, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Au contraire.
> 
> 
> The ESP model is see thru red blood splatter on red. And you have to pay _more_ for it.


 
Haha! If I pay $5k can you toss some fake blood on this thing!


----------



## Aranglol (Jan 6, 2015)

LTD MH and M series Deluxe guitars look decent. The M-1000SE and M-1000 Ebony look pretty cool.

However, the other colour choices for the other Deluxes are just boring. I really wish ESP would offer more colour choices for their mid range instruments other than black for the majority of their guitars...while what they are offering this year is loads better than previous years it doesn't compare to the other current lines of companies such as Schecter, Charvel, and Jackson IMO.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 6, 2015)

Here is some good news. 

I asked ESP if they will show any new USA models this year on their Facebook, and they said their should be some new ones coming out this year.


----------



## V_man (Jan 7, 2015)

I want a E-II arrow so bad each day I desire her more


----------



## Eliguy666 (Jan 9, 2015)

I would sell my soul for an 8 string, 28-32" multiscale Arrow. That shape is near perfect.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 9, 2015)

I know the EII Arrow has been available to Australia last year. Here's Stu Marshall's refinished Arrow.






















I'd grab the LTD Arrow almost instantly, even without the Andromeda wings and reverse headstock. Though depending on cash, I'll probably save up for the EII. 



Eliguy666 said:


> I would sell my soul for an 8 string, 28-32" multiscale Arrow. That shape is near perfect.


 
You know, ESP's custom shop has proven to build damn well anything for their customers. They'll build that guitar to your specs... at a price of course... they accept money, not sure about souls though.


----------



## wiretap (Jan 9, 2015)

I saw some new USA Horizon's today. They look killer, and they went with the pointy headstock this time instead of the Cockstock. still waiting to see the rest of the new E-II's, and I'm sure there will be some new USA Eclipse's as well.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 9, 2015)

wiretap said:


> I saw some new USA Horizon's today. They look killer, and they went with the pointy headstock this time instead of the Cockstock. still waiting to see the rest of the new E-II's, and I'm sure there will be some new USA Eclipse's as well.



I figured they would save some to reveal at NAMM.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 9, 2015)

wiretap said:


> I saw some new USA Horizon's today. They look killer, *and they went with the pointy headstock this time instead of the Cockstock*. still waiting to see the rest of the new E-II's, and I'm sure there will be some new USA Eclipse's as well.



oh goddamn...


----------



## crystallake (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## JD27 (Jan 9, 2015)

Around $3500 for a handmade ESP is really not too bad. The USA models are still cheaper than the Original series that are made in the Tokyo custom shop. I have no doubt that these are awesome players.


----------



## crystallake (Jan 9, 2015)

JD27 said:


> Around $3500 for a handmade ESP is really not too bad. The USA models are still cheaper than the Original series that are made in the Tokyo custom shop. I have no doubt that these are awesome players.



Are the USA's going to be $3,500? I might consider one. I couldn't find any dealer that would budge on the $4,200 See-Thru Aqua Horizons.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 9, 2015)

crystallake said:


> Are the USA's going to be $3,500? I might consider one. I couldn't find any dealer that would budge on the $4,200 See-Thru Aqua Horizons.



Depends on the models, they ranged from $3500-4200 last year. Axe Palace mentioned the price is to be determined but likely $3500 for this one.


----------



## SwanWings (Jan 9, 2015)

Damn, I love me some cockstock horizons. I would be curious to see a reverse cockstock on a horizon...

Maybe I'll get lucky and they'll blow out the cockstock versions they have of some of those and I can get one for a bit of a discount?


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jan 10, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I know the EII Arrow has been available to Australia last year. Here's Stu Marshall's refinished Arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goddamn that thing is effing awesome IMO


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jan 12, 2015)

I wish they'd offer the reverse 3x3 and 4x3 headstock on more than just a couple artist models


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 12, 2015)

I agree.

Just not that one. Looks like a Schecter headstock with a growth.  More cockstock or AS-1 headstocks, please.

That, or more Vintage headstocks or reverse pointy stocks.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 12, 2015)

Let the cockstock reign supreme.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 12, 2015)

I was hoping to see some new X-tone models this year. I absolutely love mine and wouldn't mind another!


----------



## crystallake (Jan 12, 2015)

I really hope theres some E-II MH Horizons this year.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 12, 2015)

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> I wish they'd offer the reverse 3x3 and 4x3 headstock on more than just a couple artist models



Yea, no kiddin. Those are my favorite headstocks they offer.


----------



## Forkface (Jan 12, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'd grab the LTD Arrow almost instantly, even without the Andromeda wings and reverse headstock. Though depending on cash, I'll probably save up for the EII.



Forgive my ignorance, but what do you mean by Andromeda wings?


----------



## Samacle (Jan 12, 2015)

Forkface said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what do you mean by Andromeda wings?



This finish on the wings:


----------



## Bleach31 (Jan 12, 2015)

MikeH said:


> Damn. That TE-407.



I second that. I've been wanting a white 7 string Tele. Might buy my first LTD.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jan 13, 2015)

The lack of passive pickups on the baritone 7's just makes me want to punch kittens and other small mammals. 

To a similar extent the non-existentence of active mount Dimarzio pickups does as well.


----------



## porknchili (Jan 13, 2015)

youngthrasher9 said:


> The lack of passive pickups on the baritone 7's just makes me want to punch kittens and other small mammals.
> 
> To a similar extent the non-existentence of active mount Dimarzio pickups does as well.



FYI, Dimarzio said they'd start making active mount pickups.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jan 13, 2015)

porknchili said:


> FYI, Dimarzio said they'd start making active mount pickups.



YES!

It's a January miracle!


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 15, 2015)

download link to the 2015 product catalog:

http://www.espguitars.com/downloads/2400-esp-2015-preview/download

nothing we haven't already seen, though.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jan 15, 2015)

Wish they updated the BW-1 with the magnetic back plate and the hidden input jack. 

Still though, that's easily the best looking 6 string guitar in that price range hands down. Not seeing anything in the 2015 run that tops it.. or gets close.

I'm a Dillinger fanboy though... so don't mind me haha


----------



## JD27 (Jan 15, 2015)

Was hoping for surprise or two that wasn't announced early. But at least I can drool over the Arrow.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 16, 2015)

The USA models surprised me in the catalog. Now we have non Flame Maple top models plus the option for duncans or EMGs. Also, the cockstock Horizon is gone in favor of the angled headstock. 

I want to see the pricing on the guitars too. I always wanted a USA Made ESP.


----------



## Zado (Jan 16, 2015)

Sicarius said:


> download link to the 2015 product catalog:
> 
> http://www.espguitars.com/downloads/2400-esp-2015-preview/download
> 
> nothing we haven't already seen, though.











US Eclipse look rad though.I fear them being around 5k&#8364;,or even more considering the $-&#8364; exchange is essentially 1:1 now


----------



## Humbuck (Jan 16, 2015)

Love that last Horizon!! Thats an ESP!


----------



## feraledge (Jan 16, 2015)

Fyi, from ESP regarding the new preview catalog:


> Keep in mind that this preview catalog is only a portion of the entire ESP, ESP-E-II, LTD, and new Tombstone product series, but it includes our brand new guitars and basses, along with some representative samples of the rest of our currently-available instruments.
> 
> Hopefully this will tide you over for a little while until we update the ESP site with all the new products. Again, thank you for being a member of the ESP Community, and we&#8217;re glad for any opportunity to give you advance notice of our latest efforts.



That said, I'm not expecting to be floored by any surprise additions even though I'd like to see more E-II options. A Formula would be killer.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 16, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Fyi, from ESP regarding the new preview catalog:
> 
> 
> That said, I'm not expecting to be floored by any surprise additions even though I'd like to see more E-II options. A Formula would be killer.



They are playing with my delicate GAS emotions right now... But, I have an ESP acquisition in the works, so I will survive.


----------



## crystallake (Jan 16, 2015)

Humbuck said:


> Love that last Horizon!! Thats an ESP!



Exactly!


----------



## feraledge (Jan 16, 2015)

JD27 said:


> They are playing with my delicate GAS emotions right now... But, I have an ESP acquisition in the works, so I will survive.



Oh do tell...


----------



## Zado (Jan 16, 2015)

feraledge said:


> . A Formula would be killer.



This,a couple of hundred times^


----------



## porknchili (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh snap! They're going to release an MH-327 in see-thru blue! AKA not black! AKA kinda like the Kiko Loureiro Edwards signature!






WHY WASN'T I AWARE OF THIS?!?!?!?


----------



## JD27 (Jan 16, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Oh do tell...



It's still super secret squirrel level stuff, but it has a "M" and a "1" in the title and possibly a 81TWX in the bridge.


----------



## stevexc (Jan 16, 2015)

porknchili said:


> Oh snap! They're going to release an MH-327 in see-thru blue! AKA not black! AKA kinda like the Kiko Loureiro Edwards signature!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHSHIT that's actually the best thing I've read all day. Like actually.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 16, 2015)

JD27 said:


> It's still super secret squirrel level stuff, but it has a "M" and a "1" in the title and possibly a 81TWX in the bridge.



M-1 single pickup?


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 16, 2015)

MattThePenguin said:


> Wish they updated the BW-1 with the magnetic back plate and the hidden input jack.
> 
> Still though, that's easily the best looking 6 string guitar in that price range hands down. Not seeing anything in the 2015 run that tops it.. or gets close.
> 
> I'm a Dillinger fanboy though... so don't mind me haha



If you want them, just buy the guitar and do it yourself. Neither would be difficult, the Hollywood shop probably did it for him while he was looking at the prototypes one day.

I still think it's a mistake that they don't offer the ST-1/2s with a wilkinson or hipshot trem parallel with the Floyd models.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 25, 2015)

They have the pricing up on the FRX-407s now.

*FRX-407 BLK - The ESP Guitar Company*


----------



## Zado (Jan 27, 2015)

Drumcity haz em!


















LTD H7-2015 40TH ANNIVERSARY See Thru Black Satin 7-String Electric Guitar 2015

LTD EC-2015 40TH ANNIVERSARY See Thru Black Satin 6-String Electric Guitar 2015


----------



## bouVIP (Jan 27, 2015)

The Javier Reyes sig is around $1500. That seems like a nice price for what you're getting
Pretty tempted...


----------



## Schaug (Jan 28, 2015)

Complete line up is on their site. Still no E-II 7s with passive routes. Oh well...

Maybe next year, or the year after...


----------



## stevexc (Jan 28, 2015)

Out of curiosity what's new on the KS-7? Is it just the pickups?


----------



## Zado (Jan 28, 2015)

Schaug said:


> Complete line up is on their site. Still no E-II 7s with passive routes. Oh well...
> 
> Maybe next year, or the year after...



....or maybe Messe....


----------



## JD27 (Jan 28, 2015)

stevexc said:


> Out of curiosity what's new on the KS-7? Is it just the pickups?



Just the Fishman pickups.


----------



## Zado (Jan 28, 2015)

Fishman pups? Just like Balzac's signature,what a coincidence


----------



## JD27 (Jan 28, 2015)

Zado said:


> Fishman pups? Just like Balzac's signature,what a coincidence


Fishman Fluence Modern Humbucker Ceramics to be exact.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 28, 2015)

Digging this one, very cool


----------



## JD27 (Jan 28, 2015)

That's an old Jon Donais signature.


----------



## Zado (Jan 28, 2015)

JD27 said:


> Fishman Fluence Modern Humbucker Ceramics to be exact.



Exactly the same one you can find in the Balsac signature


----------



## Spectre 1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Meanwhile in Japan again, another Edwards appears in two colours - ESP | EDWARDS | E-HR-136NT/QM


----------



## ToneLab (Jan 29, 2015)

JD27 said:


> That's an old Jon Donais signature.



Yup. I have one. Is that in the new catalog? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 29, 2015)

ToneLab said:


> Yup. I have one. Is that in the new catalog? I can't find it anywhere.



No, definitely not in the new catalog and you should send me yours!  I love those models.


----------



## stevexc (Jan 29, 2015)

ToneLab said:


> Yup. I have one. Is that in the new catalog? I can't find it anywhere.



They stopped making it as of 2011ish, you won't be able to find it anywhere outside of a Legator catalogue until... next year, I think it would be? He's due for another endorsement jump.


----------



## Blitzie (Jan 29, 2015)

There are some killer Edwards on eBay right now for great prices. I wish the shipping from Japan wasn't so damned expensive. They look so good.

I'm a little underwhelmed so far from ESP. They announced 100+ new models but there really aren't a ton of things that stand out to me. The Arrow being one and some of the artist sigs making up the rest. I hope these start popping up in stores soon.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 29, 2015)

Blitzie said:


> There are some killer Edwards on eBay right now for great prices. I wish the shipping from Japan wasn't so damned expensive. They look so good.
> 
> I'm a little underwhelmed so far from ESP. They announced 100+ new models but there really aren't a ton of things that stand out to me. The Arrow being one and some of the artist sigs making up the rest. I hope these start popping up in stores soon.



Yeah, they really put all their eggs in the LTD basket this year. Even then, they mostly added to the lower Indonesian and Chinese LTD models. The E-II's aside from the Arrow ( I really like that one) didn't get much love, nor did the 1000 Series LTDs.


----------



## Aranglol (Jan 29, 2015)

JD27 said:


> Yeah, they really put all their eggs in the LTD basket this year. Even then, they mostly added to the lower Indonesian and Chinese LTD models. The E-II's aside from the Arrow ( I really like that one) didn't get much love, nor did the 1000 Series LTDs.


Pretty much how I feel.

Such a disappointment but oh well it's best to assume that with every NAMM show.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm find of excited about the LTD FRX 7 string. I've been wanting a 7 string F model for awhile. Just might go ahead and pull the trigger this year.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 29, 2015)

Although, it may give me an excuse to try a baritone 7 or even H-408 now that those are available in 27".


----------



## Skullet (Jan 29, 2015)

Also while in japan


----------



## ToneLab (Jan 29, 2015)

JD27 said:


> No, definitely not in the new catalog and you should send me yours!  I love those models.



Hah! Not a chance!!


----------



## Aranglol (Jan 29, 2015)

Spectre 1 said:


> Meanwhile in Japan again, another Edwards appears in two colours - ESP | EDWARDS | E-HR-136NT/QM


wtf man, that's not even fair.



Skullet said:


> Also while in japan


...

basically could have been more deluxes/eII right?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 30, 2015)

EDIT: Thank you IE for messing up my clicks. Son of a bitch.


----------



## Zado (Jan 30, 2015)

1) Wrong topic 



2) This one kills both of em


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for noticing, Zado. Work requires us to use IE (don't ask) and stuff gets jumbled with clicking links at times. This is why I don't use this awful browser. sigh.


----------

